# HR21 Onkyo TX-SR876 Remote codes



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I tried all the remote codes listed for Onkyo for my HR21's remote and none work. Well, one works to turn it off but won't control volume.

That is actually all I want the HR21 reomte to do on my Onkyo is control volume.

Oh also, is it possible if we get volume to work that it could be like TV volume where I don't have to switch to AV1 or whatever to change volume?

Any ideas?

Any help will be appreciated.

dudeman


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, shouldn't this be in HD DVR forum, think I posted in wrong place, can you please move?

Thanks,

dudeman


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The DIRECTV website suggests the code 30135 for the RC32 but notes that it isn't an exact match. For the RC64 they say 31805 is the correct code.

Here's the query page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020

Once you find the code set that you want, you should be able to set up "volume lock" to control the A/V receiver volume without sliding the switch. If you don't have your manual, there's a manual for the remote controls on the DIRECTV website: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3490011


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

the_dudeman said:


> Sorry, shouldn't this be in HD DVR forum, think I posted in wrong place, can you please move?


As all DIRECTV receivers use essentially the same remotes, it should probably have been posted in the General or Installation forums along with which version of the remote.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

After you program it for the power you have to tell it to control the volume is well

To do what you want, slide the remote over to the mode you have programmed for onkyo (either av1 or av2) hold mute + Select again until it flashes twice. Press 993, then it will flash again, and then press Select. This will lock in the volume to your surround sound in all modes. If you press Vol Down instead of Select it will program the volume only to the current mode.


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

harsh said:


> The DIRECTV website suggests the code 30135 for the RC32 but notes that it isn't an exact match. For the RC64 they say 31805 is the correct code.
> 
> Here's the query page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020
> 
> Once you find the code set that you want, you should be able to set up "volume lock" to control the A/V receiver volume without sliding the switch. If you don't have your manual, there's a manual for the remote controls on the DIRECTV website: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3490011


Thanks for the replies, 31805 is close, it controls power on and off, but sadly not volume. I tried both ways of setting volume for AV1 only and for all modes, no dice.

This is so frustrating becase all I want is one simple key to work. It's not like i'm asking to perform complex functions on my Onkyo with dtv remote. Wouldn't want to anyway, not enough buttons and I really don't like dtv remote anyway.

BTW, my remote is RC64R

dudeman


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

harsh said:


> The DIRECTV website suggests the code 30135 for the RC32 but notes that it isn't an exact match. For the RC64 they say 31805 is the correct code.
> 
> Here's the query page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4350020
> 
> Once you find the code set that you want, you should be able to set up "volume lock" to control the A/V receiver volume without sliding the switch. If you don't have your manual, there's a manual for the remote controls on the DIRECTV website: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3490011


By the way , how did you get those codes fro my receiver, when I go to the query page you link to and put in my model, it finds nothing.

dudeman


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

the_dudeman said:


> By the way , how did you get those codes fro my receiver, when I go to the query page you link to and put in my model, it finds nothing.


Did you select the Audio tab first?


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

harsh said:


> Did you select the Audio tab first?


OH ok, yes I selected audio this time and found what you found.

But, since I was playing around with this last night, my selector switch broke. Luckily, I had it switched to dtv and can still use it. but now the switch just falls back and forth in the slot. But I don't really care because the Onkyo codes didn't work anyway.

But here is a question: What universal remotes work well with my HR21? I'm thinking of getting a Harmony or other remote of that type.

Thanks for any help.

dudeman


----------

